# Which GZK band for full butterfly 10mm steel?



## Slingseb (May 29, 2020)

I am still using TBG but want to give chinese flatbands a try. I don't know anything about them, don't even know if I should choose sumeike, precise or gzk. I'm shooting full butterfly so my actice draw length is about 28cm/~11". My favourite ammo is 10mm /~ 3/8" steel ball bearings. I want to go as fast as possible, but I think the 1mm Gzk black is to strong for my ammo. Which GZK thickness would you recommend for my purpose? 0.72mm?

Thank you


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

For 9.5 steel i would get .5 or .55, and you won’t need a very wide cut to get it moving down range in a hurry. One thing you will notice when you go to the Chinese elastics from tbg is your active length will have to lengthen a few inches, so instead of 11” you’ll be closer to 13” active.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The gzk that I have is .66. I cut it 5\8 to 3\8 with 13" active.
IM is right about the .50-.55. Its all you need for 3\8" steel.
Have funnnnnnnn!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

For 10mm steel I use GZK black 0.5 cut 25 to 20mm taper active length about 275mm for a 1350mm draw.

That maybe a bit overpowered sometimes I'll cut it to a 15mm taper for a lighter draw

Most of the time I shoot 8mm 0.5 with a 18/13mm taper same length as above for a really light draw.


----------

